# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل

## Narges_80

سلام . دوستان درسته ک میگن تا ۲۷ آذر وقت هست واسه ثبت نامش؟

----------

